# Flavour + Cloud DIY eJuice?



## Soprono (4/1/15)

Hey Guys, 

Im going to be trying out some DIY this coming week after learning all about rebuilds and what not. Im heading out to go and grab myself a DIY eLiquid Starter Kit and wanted to know If I should grab anything else while in the whole process in terms of liquids. Im generally looking for some good clouds and have been reading that while 100% VG diluted with water would work it doesn't seem that practical if im correct? 

I was thinking of going the 80VG/20PG or more famous the 70/30 route? All the guys who started out on DIY kits what would you recommend grabbing extra while in the motion.


----------



## yuganp (4/1/15)

Get some of the additives like AP, koolada, menthol, ED. Use it in small percentages to alter the taste of your juice. Can make a decent juice great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

I did a bit of 100% VG DIY (no water added) and it was great - with only slightly muted flavour (still good though). If all you want is clouds you can definitely buy some extra VG only and vape that directly (no mixing required)


----------



## hands (4/1/15)

i would recommend getting all of the flavor concentrates and additives they have in stock. starting with 5-10 flavors is not that great and limits your creativity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ESH (4/1/15)

One thing not to forget is the steeping, if a mix doesn't taste as you expected leave it for a few days and try it again, and as the shampoo bottles say "rinse repeat " until it tastes as expected or you give up on it.
I have had to steep for up to a month to get the right flavour.
Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (6/1/15)

Sooooo had my first vaping shopping spree today and wow I'm amazed at what all is out there! Walked away with this today.

Learnt how to build my first coil and now onto the next step...juice making, gonna do a little more research but got great help today. Thank you Skyblue for the kit and Vape King for the driptips.

@Philip for all the great help and advice today, this community is awesome and I have never met people so willing to help every step.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

Hey we all where beginners. If people didn't help us we wouldn't be able to help... its the Circle of Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Soprono said:


> Sooooo had my first vaping shopping spree today and wow I'm amazed at what all is out there! Walked away with this today.
> 
> Learnt how to build my first coil and now onto the next step...juice making, gonna do a little more research but got great help today. Thank you Skyblue for the kit and Vape King for the driptips.
> 
> @Philip for all the great help and advice today, this community is awesome and I have never met people so willing to help every step.


That looks about right. Happens every time I get close to a vape shop 
Enjoy the goodies


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Hey we all where beginners. If people didn't help us we wouldn't be able to help... its the Circle of Vape



Right on...the Circle of Vape is a wonderful thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (7/1/15)

Soprono said:


> Sooooo had my first vaping shopping spree today and wow I'm amazed at what all is out there! Walked away with this today.
> 
> Learnt how to build my first coil and now onto the next step...juice making, gonna do a little more research but got great help today. Thank you Skyblue for the kit and Vape King for the driptips.
> 
> @Philip for all the great help and advice today, this community is awesome and I have never met people so willing to help every step.



What is that little bottle that looks like it says 5 Pawns?
Is there a DIY flavoring....and who sells it??


----------

